# Amplitube 4 for live performance?



## Reignerrr (Jul 28, 2018)

HI

for metal, somebody do this? i don't like boss katana or a line 6 budget amps and i don't have a lot of money for something better


----------



## budda (Jul 28, 2018)

Start saving.


----------



## Reignerrr (Jul 28, 2018)

budda said:


> Start saving.



lol... so bad is?


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 4, 2018)

Reignerrr said:


> lol... so bad is?


amlitube is not bad IMO, i use it quite a bit at home. I would never actually use it to play live though. Best start saving for a decent amp.


----------



## budda (Aug 4, 2018)

Reignerrr said:


> lol... so bad is?



I don't know anyone who's used amplitube for live use, which tells me it's probably not your best bet.

If you start saving now, you will be much closer to getting a real amp


----------



## Reignerrr (Aug 4, 2018)

Mprinsje said:


> amlitube is not bad IMO, i use it quite a bit at home. I would never actually use it to play live though. Best start saving for a decent amp.



like what decent amp? that katana is bad, i don't know why get so much love


----------



## budda (Aug 4, 2018)

Well what kind of music are you playing live and what will your budget be?


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 4, 2018)

Reignerrr said:


> like what decent amp? that katana is bad, i don't know why get so much love



I've got a Katana Mini and i quite like it, again just for home use. Definately not loud enough for live use. 

And for what will be a decent amp:


budda said:


> Well what kind of music are you playing live and what will your budget be?


----------



## Reignerrr (Aug 4, 2018)

loomis/merrow stuff, symphony x, etc

if i will start saving i don't know my budget, it will be variable... but i can't save for super mega expensive things like a mesa boogie or a head and a cab separately (because is a lot more expensive)


----------



## makecamera (Aug 4, 2018)

Doesn't Merrow use a 5150 for some of his stuff? I sold my 5150 2x12 combo for $400 last year. All you'd need beyond that is a boost and a gate.


----------



## Lindmann (Aug 5, 2018)

Sure why not?
I once used guitar rig 4 on my laptop for band practice while my tube amp was out for maintenance.

The hardest thing to do is to find a decent eq curve that resembles a real rig. A tone that sounds full and rich through your headphones or home stereo, might sound very midrangey and pokey through the PA.

Take your time and tweak until it gels nicely with your band mates. Don't expect to get there quickly. If you have the tools and knowledge, you could take a shortcut by Eq-matching your tone to a real rig (for instance if you got a second guitar player in your band who uses a real amp, then match-eq his tone)


----------



## budda (Aug 5, 2018)

Reignerrr said:


> loomis/merrow stuff, symphony x, etc
> 
> if i will start saving i don't know my budget, it will be variable... but i can't save for super mega expensive things like a mesa boogie or a head and a cab separately (because is a lot more expensive)



How expensive is peavey stuff for you?


----------



## Reignerrr (Aug 5, 2018)

makecamera said:


> Doesn't Merrow use a 5150 for some of his stuff? I sold my 5150 2x12 combo for $400 last year. All you'd need beyond that is a boost and a gate.



my god... 400 dollars for that? here in argentina a 5150 with a marshall mx 2x12 cost about 3000 dollars!!!!




budda said:


> How expensive is peavey stuff for you?



i think, i've answered you


----------



## budda (Aug 5, 2018)

Is that used or new prices though?


----------



## Reignerrr (Aug 5, 2018)

budda said:


> Is that used or new prices though?



used!!! all cost almost the same than new ones


----------



## budda (Aug 5, 2018)

Reignerrr said:


> used!!! all cost almost the same than new ones



Ah. So what costs less than that stuff then?


----------



## Reignerrr (Aug 5, 2018)

budda said:


> Ah. So what costs less than that stuff then?



Peavey Vk-112 Valveking Series. 50w
Peavey Vypyr Tube 60 Combo
Blackstar HT5 R
Blackstar HT Studio 20
Blackstar Id60tvp
Marshall Mg102cfx 100w
Marshall Dsl 15c Valvular
Line 6 Spider V 120
Line 6 Spider valve 112 mkII

all of these are in the range of 900 dollars



Do you want to know what is the cost of a dual rectifier with the 4x12 cab????

about 11000 usd LOL


----------



## budda (Aug 5, 2018)

Check out that blackstar ID you listed.


----------



## Reignerrr (Aug 6, 2018)

budda said:


> Check out that blackstar ID you listed.



didn't like the sound, or the demos in youtube are really bad


----------



## budda (Aug 6, 2018)

Try it in person.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 12, 2018)

Check out this thread.
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/rig-rundown-band-in-a-rack-continued.294223/


----------



## BenSolace (Sep 30, 2018)

I have used Amplitube models in a rehearsal situation which is basically a gig without the audience (no, wait, for me its the same ) and its all dependent on the computer you're using to run it along with the audio interface - you'll need at least Firewire, but ideally Thunderbolt (what I used) to minimise latency. Unlike a lot of amp plugins its very "automatable," so as long as you've got a decent enough CPU (mine is a 2.3Ghz I7 in a laptop) and are running everything off an SSD it'll likely hold up. I was using the Mesa models FYI, and had patch changes to go along with an "on-rails" set, though I believe you can get footswitches to work with it.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 15, 2018)

Its very possible http://sevenstring.org/threads/heli...-to-rip-off-ace-it-ups-band-in-a-rack.330872/


----------



## Marshal_Zadeh (Oct 26, 2018)

Its Possible 

you just need to figure out a way to do it. 

I mean how about changing tones during the song?


----------

